# That is not to say



## artimedoros49

Hi,

How would you say the above in Czech? Here is the context.

_I’m sorry I haven’t written for several months. *That is not to say*, that we are not thinking of you. _

*Ale nedá se říci*_, že o vás nemyslíme. _(which I prefer, if it’s correct)

*To ale neznamená*_, že o vás nemyslíme_. (which is slightly different in meaning).

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arti, your best advice will come from the natives, of course, but I would say "na vás" rather than "o vás".

Myslet si o někom/něčem (6. pád, prepositional/locative) - to think of/about = to have an opinion of/about
_Není vůbec důležité, co si o vás jiní lidé myslí! _(idnes.cz) _It doesn't matter (at all) what other people think of/about you!_
Myslet na někoho/něco (4. pád, accusative) - to think of/about = to have someone in mind
_Valentýnská přáníčka – myslí na vás někdo? _(radiozlin.cz) _Valentine messages: is someone thinking of/about you? _

Apart from that, I don't really see much difference in meaning in English between "doesn't mean that" and "is not to say that" in this kind of context. The first thing that comes into my (non-native) head is "To ovšem neznamená, že na vás nemyslíme."
In the context of a personal letter, "nedá se říci" sounds a little impersonal ("it cannot be said") to me, and the "ří*ci*" instead of "ří*ct*" infinitive ending sounds rather formal to me (but it will bring a smile to the face of bibax ).


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you for your help, Enquiring Mind. Much appreciated.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Elvis spotted on the Czech forum! An afterthought, for Elvis fans - You Were Always On My Mind (karaoketexty.cz) uses the same construction - Vždycky jsem *na tebe myslel*.

_Možná jsem se k tobě nechoval tak pěkně, jak bych měl.
Možná jsem tě nemiloval tak často, jak bych mohl.
Maličkosti, které jsem měl říct a udělat, ale já si nikdy neudělal čas.
Vždycky jsem na tebe ale myslel, vždycky jsem na tebe myslel._


----------



## Onyx18

Ahoj artimedoros 49. Jako rodilý Čech bych to řekl následovně: Omlouvám se/mrzí mě/je mi líto, že jsem vám několik měsíců nenapsal/se vám neozval. To ale neznamená, že na vás nemyslíme/že jsme na vás zapomněli.


----------

